# How long before engine starts pumping water???



## LUNDA12 (Jul 19, 2010)

I no this is the place to go for a correct answer. I have a 2-stroke 25 hp johnson, every time I start it it takes about 15 seconds maybe a little longer to start pumping water out is this normal. This is a new rig for me and maybe I am just paranoid, but I sure cant afford a new motor.

Lund A12


----------



## redbug (Jul 19, 2010)

that seems a little long to me... it may need a new water pump impeller


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree, it seems a bit long. Try cleaning out the pee hole and making sure there is nothing obstructing flow. After that I think an impeller may be in order.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine takes the better part of 10 seconds.. and that's with a brand new impeller, and a freshly cleaned pee hole (had to blow it out after some bees tried to make a home in there :evil


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 19, 2010)

that is a long time


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a 1990 Evinrude 25hp and it takes about 3-4 seconds to pee water after the motor starts up.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2010)

Is this on a hose or in the water? Has the engine been previously overheated (with probable pump damage)? Is the engine overheating now?
If it's not overheating now then it really doesn't matter how long it takes for the pee tube to start. Another thing to remember here is that some model year engines had the tube coming straight out of the exhaust side cover and around the back of the cylinder head to the overboard indicator and others had the tube exiting the exhaust side cover and then up and over the cylinder block before hitting the overboard indicator. That difference alone would make several seconds difference. There are so many variables to your question that there cannot be one correct answer here. Best one I can think of is that if it isn't overheating then it is doing its job. Check it this Winter if that's the case.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 21, 2010)

The '89 40hp that I just sold took around 10seconds before it started peeing water. That is with a brand new impeller as well.


----------



## sturdi87 (Jul 22, 2010)

Pappy said:


> Is this on a hose or in the water? Has the engine been previously overheated (with probable pump damage)? Is the engine overheating now?
> If it's not overheating now then it really doesn't matter how long it takes for the pee tube to start. Another thing to remember here is that some model year engines had the tube coming straight out of the exhaust side cover and around the back of the cylinder head to the overboard indicator and others had the tube exiting the exhaust side cover and then up and over the cylinder block before hitting the overboard indicator. That difference alone would make several seconds difference. There are so many variables to your question that there cannot be one correct answer here. Best one I can think of is that if it isn't overheating then it is doing its job. Check it this Winter if that's the case.



Seems long to me, neither of my motors (both early 80's johnson and yamaha built mariner) take anywhere close to that amount of time. However, pappy seems to know what he is talking about. Excellent answer pappy. I know in some forums you can give people's comments likes/points/thumbs ups or something of that nature for giving very educated answers, If I could (or if I can and knew how) I would give pappy a thumbs up for that one...


----------



## LUNDA12 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your input. Special thanks to pappy for going in depth!!!

Lund-A12


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 15, 2010)

I just got back from fishing and while I was out I did over heat the motor. i got it home and now it only runs with full throttle. And the pee hole seems to be slower , Can you help me out??? Stripers are starting to run!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 15, 2010)

Spnfisher,pull the plugs & take a compresson reading to see if ya did any damage.


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 15, 2010)

How much compression should I have??


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 15, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> Spnfisher,pull the plugs & take a compresson reading to see if ya did any damage.




Thanks for replying!


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 15, 2010)

should be at least 100, and the cylinders should be within about 10 psi of each other.


----------



## caveman (Oct 15, 2010)

bug pac good to see you back :lol:


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'm sure the overheating has hurt my motor, I will confirm it though as soon as I can get my hands on a comp checker. I think I'm also going to have to get a manuel. Is there one any better than the other?? How difficult is it to pull the head? 
Let me tell you guys what happened , I was out running at about 18 mph. The johnson 15 hp was running great all day.As i was coming back as I said at 18mph it started to bog then shut shut dowm, I saw a plume of steam and knew I got hot. I pulled the cover off and Yep hot! i rowed back to the dock loaded up went home strap on some muff and was able to only get it to start at full throttle. At first the pee hole looked weak, I got my cmpressor and blew out the pee hole and the intake, agian restarted it at full throttle and I have a better flow. I bought this almost a year ago. The guy I bought it from had a new carb kit and water pump kit installed. like i said it has been virtually trouble free. So there you have it . Any thoughts? Thanks in advance. Spin


----------



## ditchen (Oct 16, 2010)

I am sure you will see a cylinder down on compression and you will have to pull the head.

If your lucky it maybe a bad head gasket, which is cheap and easy vs a rebuild.


----------



## gregk9 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been told by my mechanic and have read on this internet that running your outboard more than just a few seconds without and water intake could damage the impeller.

So an outboard that has to run 10 to 15 seconds b4 you see water flow is a bad situation. If you don't get that flow after that time period it's too late to shut it down to prevent damage to the impeller.

Both my main engine (Johnson) and my kicker (merc) start showing water flow within a few seconds.


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 16, 2010)

ditchen said:


> I am sure you will see a cylinder down on compression and you will have to pull the head.
> 
> If your lucky it maybe a bad head gasket, which is cheap and easy vs a rebuild.




I checked the compression 60 on one 65 on the other . Pulled the head and no scoring on the cylinders. Whats next?? The guy I borrowed the tester from said that this is common with the johnsons. I took a straight edge across the head and looks flat! Game is starting now, I'll check back later Thanks Spin


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 17, 2010)

spinfisher said:


> ditchen said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you will see a cylinder down on compression and you will have to pull the head.
> ...



If it were mine, while the head is off, I would flush out the cooling system with a water hose on the water tube. Replace the thermostat and head gasket. Also, change the impeller/water pump.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 17, 2010)

If there's no scoring I'd take the motor apart check the clearances & if your lucky you might be able to get away with honing & a new set of rings.When a motor gets hot the first thing to go is the rings.They loose the spring to make them seal against the cylinder walls.I wouldn't spend no money until you take it apart & see what you got.
And the comment(is common with the johnsons)what is meant by that :?:


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 17, 2010)

jasper60103 said:


> spinfisher said:
> 
> 
> > ditchen said:
> ...


 

Thanks for responding. 
I'm going to replace the stat, and gasket, clean it all up. the impeller was changed about a year ago. I had a good stream of water before I pulled the head.


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 17, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> If there's no scoring I'd take the motor apart check the clearances & if your lucky you might be able to get away with honing & a new set of rings.When a motor gets hot the first thing to go is the rings.They loose the spring to make them seal against the cylinder walls.I wouldn't spend no money until you take it apart & see what you got.
> And the comment(is common with the johnsons)what is meant by that :?:


 

The comment was from a friend of my who said he's had to change his head gasket 3 times over the years that he had owned a johnson. In the Delta here in Ca. we run into a low water weeds and though this is the first time it's happen to me, it's not the first time that I been out and someone stats clogg. I'll know better next time from his experience. The comment wasn't to knock Johnson, just passing along info.


----------



## spinfisher (Oct 25, 2010)

well parts showed up on wed. and on the motor friday. started it up today, 3 rd pull! started and warmed it up. i adjusted the carb about a half a turn and now she idols great. one question, i've noticed water bleeding from the inside of the cowling and i can't get a good location on it. i did tourge the head bolts and the water cover but i don't see any water there. i have a good stream at the pee hole any ideals?? thanks spin


----------

